# Moisturising Face



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Do Ya reckon 'Double Base Gel' is suitable for the face?

Read/Been told that moisturising the face clogs pores and causes spots?

Surely a a warm face wash + Moisturising immediately after wont do any harm  ? (Twice a day)

(Got a Stag do to prepare for, whole face gotta be on point!  )


----------



## toryp258 (Nov 23, 2014)

dont over do it with the facewash, especially twice a day. i have about 7 different cleansers i use to use now they all just sit there. i only just use water on my face and moisturiser. overdoing it with the cleansers really drys my faceout and makes it raw and red even with moisturising right after


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Whenever I use face wash my skin really dries out. Even with sensitive face wash and moisturising afterwards. I just use water and then moisturise


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do Ya reckon 'Double Base Gel' is suitable for the face?
> 
> Read/Been told that moisturising the face clogs pores and causes spots?
> 
> ...


...don't you mean Hen party?

...or are you the stripper? :whistling:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Up your AI does OP. You're oestrogen has obviously gotten out of control!!!


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Most homosexual thread of the year award goes to...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah look, I thought the same when I was younger, moisturizing was for benders.

But in my 40's now, face beat up and wish now I had not been washing my face with a bar of soap for years. Tougher if you're single, as woman prefer the soft puffy french look anyday.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Yeah look, I thought the same when I was younger, moisturizing was for benders.
> 
> But in my 40's now, face beat up and wish now I had not been washing my face with a bar of soap for years. Tougher if you're single, as woman prefer the soft puffy french look anyday.


seems to be lots of older guys with craggy faces out there that the women love.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

well I guess you have a point there graham.

Charles Bronson - top class bloke!

Mickey Rourke, another one!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Double base gel is fine for your face. It's water-based and prescribed for eczema so it won't harm your skin.

SOME moisturisers can cause spots but double base shouldn't.

If you're prone to dry skin, don't use soap on your face, choose a gentle face wash instead.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> well I guess you have a point there graham.
> 
> Charles Bronson - top class bloke!
> 
> Mickey Rourke, another one!


Yeah, women love them cos they're famous. If they were unknown and down the local, I'll bet most women would not go anywhere near them.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Yeah, women love them cos they're famous. If they were unknown and down the local, I'll bet most women would not go anywhere near them.


Nah women aren't attracted by looks they go for personality


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have I stumbled into the woman's section:confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm all for guys looking after themselves BUT....just get some E45 or coconut oil basic moisturizer ...please don't go in depth it's not manly!!! And the guy with 7 different cleansers...second post... :gun_bandana: MTFU


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Nah women aren't attracted by looks they go for personality


Well said Danny boy :thumb:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bloody hell fire lol. What happened to men having workers bodies? Weathered faces, hard skin on the hands and that sort of thing. As already posted bronson he looked manly, Danny trejo is another one. A woman likes a man and manly things (wether they admit it or not) they don't want to be having to wait to use the bathroom cuz her boyfriend is putting a mud pack on haha


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Women don't want to look older than their fella. That's why they have a problem with it.

Tough titties tho, we live in a world where equality wants to exist, so this is your consequence! You will look older than your man, carry more fat and be less tanned. Deal with it..


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Be carefuel of e45, very oily so can make the skin look greasy if it's not an overly dry area to begin with.

I only moisturiser in the mornings, evenings before bed I use a chemical free face wash and that's it, pores can then breath in the night,

I don't care what people say, moisturising is on the same vain as Sun cream, it's not just about today but later on in life. When I'm 55 and still look 40 then happy days


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

sen said:


> Up your AI does OP. You're oestrogen has obviously gotten out of control!!!





Snake said:


> Most homosexual thread of the year award goes to...





monkeybiker said:


> Have I stumbled into the woman's section:confused1:





Skye666 said:


> I'm all for guys looking after themselves BUT....just get some E45 or coconut oil basic moisturizer ...please don't go in depth it's not manly!!! And the guy with 7 different cleansers...second post... :gun_bandana: MTFU


You sons a bitchès laughing now...But I'm gonna be laughing when my skin is all baby soft, glowing and healthy looking! 

Can't put a price on youth lads & lasses...I'ma be 21 years old looking 20 years old like a boss :cool2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Women don't want to look older than their fella. That's why they have a problem with it.
> 
> Tough titties tho, we live in a world where equality wants to exist, so this is your consequence! You will look older than your man, carry more fat and be less tanned. Deal with it..


Lol ..i look younger than him and hes 14yr younger..ur only saying this coz ur poncing about in the bathroom arnt ya..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> You sons a bitchès laughing now...But I'm gonna be laughing when my skin is all baby soft, glowing and healthy looking!
> 
> Can't put a price on youth lads & lasses...I'ma be 21 years old looking 20 years old like a boss :cool2:


Oi im female not son of.... maybe i should moisturizee more!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ..i look younger than him and hes 14yr younger..ur only saying this coz ur poncing about in the bathroom arnt ya..


I don't use moisturizer of any kind. I do shave my chest, c0ck, back, armpits, bum, and trim legs to 9mm tho. And use a plucker to tidy up my brow.

Got to have vo5 hair wax and a nice aftershave stocked too.

What of it???


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I don't use moisturizer of any kind. I do shave my chest, c0ck, back, armpits, bum, and trim legs to 9mm tho. And use a plucker to tidy up my brow.
> 
> Got to have vo5 hair wax and a nice aftershave stocked too.
> 
> What of it???


Why dont u wax tjose areas it lasts longer


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Why dont u wax tjose areas it lasts longer


My hair grows stupidity fast, I have to have a hair cut every 7 days, I don't think I could take the pain of waxing year round. And besides, it gives the mrs something to do..


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i dip my balls in custard then smear it all over my face to moisturise


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

nobody said:


> i dip my balls in custard then smear it all over my face to moisturise


I thought i had big balls but you must be buster gonads from the viz!!!!


----------



## toryp258 (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm all for guys looking after themselves BUT....just get some E45 or coconut oil basic moisturizer ...please don't go in depth it's not manly!!! And the guy with 7 different cleansers...second post... :gun_bandana: MTFU


well when you have severe acne on face, chest and back you will try anything.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toryp258 said:


> well when you have severe acne on face, chest and back you will try anything.


Yes I get that but op doin it for a stag do!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do Ya reckon 'Double Base Gel' is suitable for the face?
> 
> Read/Been told that moisturising the face clogs pores and causes spots?
> 
> ...


seriously, this is the best thing i every discovered.

It's more expensive, but you don't need to use much and it makes such a difference

Clinique M Lotion 100ml- at Debenhams.com


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I use Simple moisturiser (light) every morning but I'm on a maintenance dose of accutane so dry out to much if I don't use it, anything heavy or rich just doesn't absorb properly and makes my face feel greasy!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I use Nivea Men's stuff, works well :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

Why is moisturising your face gay? Men have skin too! Anyway I use face products, I tend not to use cheap crap from boots. I usually use dermalogica stuff or aveda. I don't like alcohol or over fragranced stuff as it makes my face red.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Clinique moisturiser is 2nd to steroids in improving my assistance.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Clinique moisturiser is 2nd to steroids in improving my assistance.


I got that one too, the SPF 21 M-lotion


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

> I got that one too, the SPF 21 M-lotion


That's the one. I've got plane and spf.

If I ever forget to put it on for a few days And put it back on, the missus knows straight away.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> That's the one. I've got plane and spf. If I ever forget to put it on for a few days And put it back on, the missus knows straight away.


they are both good, and affordable. No fragrance in it either which is good. I like to stick to what I know works and isn't cheap smelly stuff from loreal lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

> they are both good, and affordable. No fragrance in it either which is good. I like to stick to what I know works and isn't cheap smelly stuff from loreal lol


I pick one up when I go through duty free. They last a bloody long time as u only need a little


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

WTF Whatever next....Talk of knitting patterns or basket weaving classes.......! You'll be rubbing in a load of nut custard into your face.

PS don't forget to smile for the money shot


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I pick one up when I go through duty free. They last a bloody long time as u only need a little


yeah I don't smother it on or I look a glitter ball! I stock up at airports or at the discount Estée Lauder shops, they have one in Swindon and other designer outlets. Also lab series seems ok!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've tried all sorts over the years. Nivea and Boot's 07 Are very good though. Use a scrub once or twice a week and you are good to go.

Also depends on what skin type you have though...

Go see one of those pretty girls that work in the perfume and make up sections, in Boot's, John Lewis stores etc. Go to the Clinique section, They will asses your skin type and offer products to match. Either buy them, or find something similar which is cheaper.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was prescribed 'tane my face dried up loads, started looking ashy, so I bought Neutogena oil-free moisturizer for face. Worked a treat. I wouldn't want to put greasy moisturizer on my boat.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

this is my regime


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Bloody hell fire lol. What happened to men having workers bodies? Weathered faces, hard skin on the hands and that sort of thing. As already posted bronson he looked manly, Danny trejo is another one. A woman likes a man and manly things (wether they admit it or not) they don't want to be having to wait to use the bathroom cuz her boyfriend is putting a mud pack on haha


You wont find those types around here, its a bodybuilding forum, all bodybuilders do is obsess about how they look, its an effeminate lifestyle.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Nah women aren't attracted by looks they go for personality


LOL


----------

